
TotalBiscuit, gaming YouTuber, has died - squirrel
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-44250597
======
dbg31415
More comments can be found here:

* Totalbiscuit, one of gaming's most popular YouTubers, has passed away | Hacker News || [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17150221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17150221)

